# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Quán ốc Kiều Kiều 2 - Đà Nẵng

## yeuhanoi

*Tên nhà hàng* 	Quán Ốc Kiều Kiều 2 	
*Loại nhà hàng* 	Quán ăn
*Ðịa chỉ*               326 Lê Duẩn, Q. Thanh Khê, TP. Đà Nẵng.
*Chỉ dẫn *      	Nằm ngay ngã tư đường Lê Duẩn giao với Hoàng Hoa Thám.
*Ðiện thoại* 	        (05113) 752064 – (05113) 489872 	
*Ðịa chỉ E-mail* kieukieu2.dacsanoc@gmail.com 
*Ðặt chỗ trước* 	Chấp nhận 	
*Số chỗ* 	        Từ 101-200 chỗ
*Giờ phục vụ* 	14:00 - 23:00 	
*Ngày nghỉ 	*         Không có ngày nghỉ
*Thanh toán* 	Tiền mặt
*Giá trung bình* 	35.000 - 100.000 VND
*Dịch vụ phụ:* 	Giữ xe miễn phí	

*Giới thiệu nhà hàng*
Nằm trên tuyến đường “vàng” của TP Đà Nẵng, Kiều Kiều II thực sự là nơi dừng chân của rất nhiều bạn trẻ cũng như du khách thập phương muốn thưởng thức món ăn bình dân đặc trưng chốn Đà Thành.

Với tôn chỉ “Đảm bảo chất lượng vệ sinh hàng đầu”, cùng với lối bày trí bắt mắt, những hoa văn họa tiết làm sáng lên một căn phòng, Kiều Kiều II tạo cho khách hàng cảm giác sạch sẽ và hoàn toàn tin tưởng về chất lượng khi thưởng thức đặc sản của quán.

Khác với Ốc Sài Gòn hay Ốc cay Hà Nội, đặc sản Ốc của Kiều Kiều II mang hương vị đặc trưng của một miền Trung đầy nắng và gió. Hương vị nức mũi vang lên từ dĩa Ốc bưu trộn rau sống mắm nêm làm mê mẫn những ai chưa một lần thưởng thức một món ăn thật bình dân mà cuốn hút đến như vậy. Ai đã từng ghé qua đây thì ắt hẳn sẽ thích thú cái ham muốn muốn đặt chân đến lần nữa. Phải chăng chính cái hương vị Ốc bưu rất riêng của Kiều Kiều II và cái âm thanh nho nhỏ dễ thương “chút chút” khi hút từng con ốc thơm phức đã lôi cuốn biết bao bạn teen hay du khách. Ngoài Ốc bưu chấm mắm gừng, bạn còn có thể gọi tiếp cho mình món Ốc đá hay Dĩa Mít trộn, để thưởng thức tiếp những hương vị khác nhau của từng món nhé. Đến Đà Nẵng, bạn đừng quên Kiều Kiều II-nơi những cái bình dân sẽ hóa thành những ấn tượng khó quên.

Đội ngũ nhân viên nhanh nhẹn, phục vụ hết sức tận tình cũng đem đến cảm giác thoải mái cho khách hàng bất cứ lúc nào.





(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## google.com

du lịch Đà Nẵng thích nhất là đồ ăn rẻ mà ngon

----------


## namnguyen

Quán hay, quán hay đó

----------


## hoaban

Sao bác không đưa lên hình ảnh của quán lên.

----------


## dung89

ốc là sở trường của mình đây

----------

